# Where In The World? More Photo's



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

While searching for pet photo's for another thread, I stumbled across these taken while on a weekend camping trip a couple of years ago to the "Writing on Stone" National Park just outside of Milk River, Alberta Canada. The park is about a two hour drive south east from where I live and is "rattle" snake country. Pretty cool when you think of Canada as being winter and cold.

First pictures were taken early in the morning and the last ones about mid-afternoon. This was the centre of the Blackfoot (Blood) Indian tribe lands. The mushroom like rock formations are known as the "Badlands" or "HooDoo's". The area was regarded as a very spiritual place to the natives because of the "voices" heard as the wind blows through the formations. Kinda spooky when you hear it in person.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

More....this is my favourite picture


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Amazing pics Larry.









Weird, it looks like a cross between Cornwall and Arizona.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great pictures Larry







looks like semi-desert and with rattlers! Hard to imagine so far north.


----------

